# LGB's modern grain hopper car



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Where does this car fall in scale terms. I know LGB used their rubber ruler till it wore out. I have an AML Chessie grain hopper and its huge when compared to my smaller scale Lionel GP20's. Is the LGB one smaller, I wanna say it was more to LGB's scale than 1:29th like the AML and USA hoppers. Want to get some grain hoppers for my GP20's to pull, need MTH to do some in 1:32nd scale. Mike


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*LGB Grain Hopper Car Scale*

Having dealt with the LGB grain hopper car with respect *installing body mount Kadee centerset couplers* , based on the car's height, it is 1/29 scale.










-Ted


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Your "Problem" is that the Lionel locomotive is 1:32 scale, so the cars look too large when compared to it. The Mikes Train House, LS equipment is 1:32 scale, and may look better with it.
Fred Mills


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Mike Toney said:


> Where does this car fall in scale terms. I know LGB used their rubber ruler till it wore out. I have an AML Chessie grain hopper and its huge when compared to my smaller scale Lionel GP20's. Is the LGB one smaller, I wanna say it was more to LGB's scale than 1:29th like the AML and USA hoppers. Want to get some grain hoppers for my GP20's to pull, need MTH to do some in 1:32nd scale. Mike


 
mike

did you get my PM??


----------

